# Rocketfish thread



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

I want this thread to be about nothing but pics, conversation, and ideas about the oh so popular rocketfish case!

I would post pics of mine but i dont have any atm.  
I  want to etch the metal side rather than make a window.  because i will have the computer on 24/7 in needs to be quiet and no lights.  any ideas on how to do that.

any thoughts on how to arrange the insides?(hdd cages, etc.)


----------



## kodex (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I'm sure you already saw my thread, but here it is anyway:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57738







I know you said you don't want a window, but have you thought using a plasma cutter to put a design in the side?  You could then put a colored sheet of acrylic on the inside using the 3M sticky-tape mentioned in my thread.  I figure it would look pretty awesome.

Are you just adverse to the lights because of the power usage, or do you just not want it to glow?  If it's about power, you can use LEDs to save on electricity, and you'll still get a super bright inside.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

i dont want a window or lights because I sleep in the same room as my computers are in, so i cant sleep with my comp on.  thats why i thought somekind of picture on the side would elegant and unique


----------



## intel igent (Apr 14, 2008)

you could transfer a pattern on the side and use an engraving tool to etch it 

you can prolly find one at lowes or w/e


----------



## kodex (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of the lights I know of come with PCI bracket switches, so you can always turn them off.  However, if you don't want lights, that's up to you.

I wasn't really suggesting the acrylic as a way to peer into the case, but as a way to really get some color into the design.  There are plenty of bright acrylics that nearly glow without aid of lighting.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

@intel igent, thats a really good idea!

@kodex,  I just think lights and acrylic and stuff like that is overly done (altough it looks great when done well).  I like modernistic/elegant/simplistic design aspects


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't wait to pick mine up...my friend bought it for me (hes an employee so he snatched the last one for me) and its been sitting at his house. I've yet to drive there and get it. I'm gonna buy the replacement top panel (http://www.coolerguys.com/lltppca71.html) for use with a BIX II. I'm also gonna take some pointers from fitseries3 about how to watercool this case. Check out the one he did: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56552


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never seen that case before.  To me that is probably as close to perfect as a case can come.  I agree, no window.  I would like to see a mid-tower version of this case, I really have no need for a full-tower, and they are rather irritating since I move around a lot.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

hey that top panel is sweet, i might have to get one also


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

I've put a top fan in mine so far.  I plan on adding another fan to the top, a Lian Li drive bay cooler to the front, and a side window with another fan attatched to that.  The interior and back will be painted flat black.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2008)

I take it these cases lend themselves to modding fairly well?


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am really regretting not swinging by BB during the sale, or the miss pricing, of these cases a few weeks back.  I wanted one to try several different mods to, primarily cooling mods.  With all the extra room in it, I'd love to have started my first water cooled rigg.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I take it these cases lend themselves to modding fairly well?



apparently very well

@snake, I know a guy selling one or two still boxed


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, the aluminum isn't too thick so it's easy to cut, and there's more than plenty of room to work around in.  There's not much you can do about hiding cables, but the case includes a couple cable holders to make it look somewhat neat.  It's big, basic, and cheap!


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 14, 2008)

erocker, what did you use to cut the metal?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

i guess no one here saw mine....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56552

i've got most of the good pics on the last few pages.

one here for a teaser...


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

Sh** fitseries, I had no idea!?!!  That is amazing looking!


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> erocker, what did you use to cut the metal?



5" hole saw and a drill press.  Be sure to use masking tape!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

fit how'd you paint the interior black?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

took everything apart... which is a real pain in the ass.

then painted.... use a good quality paint. no $0.99 shit. $4.50 a can baby!

this case took 3 cans.

just go slow and dont worry about getting 100% coverage the first coat. patience is key to good paint.


----------



## largon (Apr 14, 2008)

*fitseries3*,
Looks nice. 
I'm thinking of _anodizing_ the innards of my LianLi PC-A16B to black or dark graphite gray.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

largon said:


> *fitseries3*,
> Looks nice.
> I'm thinking of _anodizing_ the innards of my LianLi PC-A16B to black or dark graphite gray.



how do you go about doing that my friend?


----------



## largon (Apr 14, 2008)

Disassemble the whole case, remove stickers, fingerprints and such. Then either pay some metal workshop to do the job, or DIY. DIY anodizing _is_ a perfectly viable option - all that is needed is a solution of water and sulphuric acid, power source (car battery charger), aluminum cathode+anode, and black dye. With "some" practice it should be possible to get satisfactory results.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2008)

I was thinking about doing the innards of mine blue but its pretty costly. I am pretty most you saw mine before but its an old pic.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 14, 2008)

I've always wanted to take a Lian-Li case and paint the inside electric blue.

Problem is last time I did any large scale painting it came out rather bad lol.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> took everything apart... which is a real pain in the ass.
> 
> then painted.... use a good quality paint. no $0.99 shit. $4.50 a can baby!
> 
> ...



Did you use primer, or sand the aluminum or anything?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

no... i use a white base coat on the flat black. it gives the black a lighter and softer tone. it keep the black more grey then black.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 15, 2008)

can anyone confirm whether this side panel fits the rocketfish? http://www.pctoys.com/840556007463.html


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2008)

From pictures of the PC-71 which that panel fits, It looks like it screws into the back just like the rocketfish.  I would think they work together.  Though, all you need to do is cut four straight lines and adhere a piece of acrylic to it.  The price of that panel is three dollars more than I paid for the case.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> From pictures of the PC-71 which that panel fits, It looks like it screws into the back just like the rocketfish.  I would think they work together.  Though, all you need to do is cut four straight lines and adhere a piece of acrylic to it.  The price of that panel is three dollars more than I paid for the case.



hehe quite true about the price thing and doing it myself although I'd love for it to be a guaranteed clean job AND have the spare solid side panel

here's my reason for questioning:









I believe they are to scale and that the PC-A71 is taller


----------



## kodex (Apr 15, 2008)

Those cases look the same size to me.

Maybe I just got lucky, but I think my window looks better than the one LIAN-LI makes.  I think the screws on there are rather ugly and I don't like looking at the drive cages, but that's probably just me.  If you really don't feel up to it, don't cut your own window.  However, if you're willing to take a slight risk and save $40 or so in the process, go ahead and do it yourself.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2008)

kodex said:


> Those cases look the same size to me.
> 
> Maybe I just got lucky, but I think my window looks better than the one LIAN-LI makes.  I think the screws on there are rather ugly and I don't like looking at the drive cages, but that's probably just me.  If you really don't feel up to it, don't cut your own window.  However, if you're willing to take a slight risk and save $40 or so in the process, go ahead and do it yourself.



sweet, mind providing some insight as to how you went about doing your window mod well?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh nflesher, you ended up getting yours? Did they give you any greif?

EDIT: Off-topic -You still sending me the VF900?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2008)

nvm kodex I see it on the last page, looks nice but a bit small for my taste

yep JR I got it no prob, even got a second to send to my friend in TX though the frickin $45 shipping kind of killed the deal for him, oh well still a great case even at that price

and yes sir as long as you still want it, I'm making a trip to the PO tomorrow


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2008)

$45!? Holy f***! How you liking it so far?

Yeah, go ahead. I am just worried that it isn't going to fit.


----------



## kodex (Apr 16, 2008)

@ JrRacinFan:  You can make the window as large or small as you like, I was just limited by the size of the Lexan sheet I purchased.  I'm kinda' glad that the window is smaller, as it hides some cables that are sitting on the bottom of the case.  From where I sit, I can see everything in the case just fine, but I suppose it does look small straight-on.  If I had known the case panel was so sturdy, I probably would have made the window wrap around the fan holder, assuming I had a large enough piece of Lexan.  Either way, I'm happy because I got to work on my case myself.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> $45!? Holy f***! How you liking it so far?
> 
> Yeah, go ahead. I am just worried that it isn't going to fit.



lol as in not compatible with your card?! they're extremely universal dude I'm almost sure it'll fit
and I haven't opened my rocketfish yet, haven't had time...I'm not opening it til I have time to begin the modding


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2008)

What are you waiting for?! You are going to be surprised as to how much space is in it. I remember looking at the size specs of an Antec 900 and it would practically fit inside. 

If your going water this would be the best case to do it with because its cheap enough to mod it and not worry about messing it up because it was inexpensive.

As for the VF900, oh definitely if your sure it will work then I have 110% faith in you. You know your stuff and I doubt you would lead me wrong. BTW, I idle at 38C and load at 48C on the card, temps taken with Riva and AT.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> @intel igent, thats a really good idea!
> 
> @kodex,  I just think lights and acrylic and stuff like that is overly done (altough it looks great when done well).  I like modernistic/elegant/simplistic design aspects



With good wiring, you dont need lights + window. How about just a window with no lights? Thats what I want


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2008)

The cases might be the same size.  On BB's website they are listed as 24.2 inches, while anywhere you find specs on the PC-71 it lists it as 597.2 or 600mm tall, both of which are just slightly under 24.2 inches.  That would make the scale in the two photos posted false.  It's hard to say for sure though.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> With good wiring, you dont need lights + window. How about just a window with no lights? Thats what I want



i dont really want to look at my crappy ecs mobo in my server


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What are you waiting for?! You are going to be surprised as to how much space is in it. I remember looking at the size specs of an Antec 900 and it would practically fit inside.
> 
> If your going water this would be the best case to do it with because its cheap enough to mod it and not worry about messing it up because it was inexpensive.
> 
> As for the VF900, oh definitely if your sure it will work then I have 110% faith in you. You know your stuff and I doubt you would lead me wrong. BTW, I idle at 38C and load at 48C on the card, temps taken with Riva and AT.



I'm waiting for school to slow down heh
try (this was my past day) studying so much that you get only an hour and a half of sleep from 5:30-7, take a Bioorganic Chemistry Exam 8am which is followed by class for an hour and a half, then prob/stat for 2 hours in the afternoon and an Organic Chemistry exam at 7pm...I'm absolutely spent
I still have to figure out how to present a research paper in Bioorganic on thursday that I've not even looked at and then take a prob/stat exam that afternoon
I'd like to die right now haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2008)

AnD ... yOuR sTiLl aWaKe!? Just good luck with that man. Sounds tough.

Just saying either way you will enjoy the case. Make sure you post a few mods in the thread!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks bro and I'll definitely be sure to


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm getting ready to do some mods to my rocketfish. 

i plan to cut out the top for my pa120.3 to fit up there, paint the innards, and do some wire hiding. depending on how good it comes out i will post up some pics.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 30, 2008)

i was looking for a window kit to cut into the side of my rocketfish, when i found this-

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=280&products_id=1029

this guy played guinea pig and found it is a standard lian-li w75 panel
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=184430

so i figure rather than paying $20 for a window kit + the hour or 2 it would take to cut and the risk of screwing it up. $40 seemed like a good deal for a side panel already made up.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 3, 2008)

i cut the hole in the roof for my pa120.3. need to finish painting the chassis. tuesday my windowed side panel and chrome fittings for the rad get delivered.

then i can get down to installing all the components.





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-02





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-02


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

i updated my friends build that i did....


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2008)

Nice case for $120 ..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...tfish&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1183160363476


----------



## rangerone766 (May 5, 2008)

finished painting and reassembling my case. just a few pics for now. my chrome barbs and windowed side panel gets delivered tomorrow. so tomorrow evening will be spent installing the mobo, hoses and hiding the wires.





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-04





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-04





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-04


----------



## rangerone766 (May 7, 2008)

well its done. i wish the wires would of came out better, but oh well. the tubing runs came out better than i expected so all in all i'm happy.






By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-06





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2008-05-06


----------



## mrw1986 (May 7, 2008)

ranger, what SB cooling are you using and what NB block is that? I was considering the same thing...


----------



## rangerone766 (May 7, 2008)

sb is the stock one, tried the ROG label and heat pipe that ran fron nb to sb. the sb temps are 30c idling dont know if that is high or not. i may add a small fan to the sb.

the nb block is-
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=297&cat=46&page=1

picked it up at microcenter and the nb is idling at 28c. much better than the 40c i used to idle with air. these maximus's love nb volts.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 19, 2008)

heres my finished rocketfish


----------



## philbrown23 (May 19, 2008)

heres my rocketfish inprogress


----------



## mrw1986 (May 19, 2008)

Wonder if I should get a radgrills...hmmm


----------



## calvary1980 (May 19, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> heres my finished rocketfish



very nice 

I wish Lian Li would make better Hard Drive Cages, Hard Drive Suspension is the future but for Cages I think Thermaltake makes the best.

http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/12401/48/ (seek to 4:10) they use these on there newer models.

- Christine


----------

